# è piovuto tutti i giorni ed eravamo stufi di rimanere in pullman



## Saretta85

Ho appena letto la frase, "*è piovuto tutti i giorni* ed eravamo stufi di rimanere in pullman." L'ha scritto una donna italiana, quindi, sono sicura che sia coretta. Comunque mi chiedo perche qui si usa il passato prossimo invece dell'imperfetto? Non c'e bisogno di usare l'imperfetto quando si rifersice a qualcosa con una durata prolungata, tipo 'tutti i giorni'? Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## ohbice

Non saprei. Azzardo un'ipotesi, ma attendi risposte più centrate. "Pioveva per ore intere" è una frase in cui l'azione del piovere si protrae nel tempo (per molte ore). "Ha piovuto tutti i giorni" non è una cosa che ha durata prolungata, significa "ogni giorno ha piovuto" (magari per pochi minuti).
Comunque anche "Pioveva tutti i giorni " ci può stare, forse è una scelta stilistica. Forse invece c'è una concordanza di tempo con qualcosa che viene prima nel racconto, o che viene dopo.


----------



## giginho

Secondo il punto è un altro:

*è piovuto tutti i giorni ed eravamo stufi di rimanere in pullman *dà l'idea che a questa frase segua qualcosa del tipo "e_ allora ci siamo coperti bene e siamo scesi nonostante la pioggia_".
Questo giustificherebbe il passato prossimo, in quanto l'azione viene vista come conclusa e non nel suo svolgersi (nel qual caso ci vorrebbe l'imperfetto).


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> forse è una scelta stilistica


….o forse lo stile non è tanto corretto. 

giginho
Nella tua interpretazione, si sarebbe dovuto dire (secondo me): (Dato che) aveva piovuto tutti i giorni/pioveva da giorni,  e noi eravamo stufi di rimanere in pullman,...siamo scesi..
Quel passato prossimo a me non sembra appropriato in ogni caso.


----------



## Starless74

«è piovuto tutti i giorni ed eravamo stufi di rimanere in pullman».
Forse la frase è un po' ellittica ma se, come intuisco, sta raccontando un viaggio, trovo abbia perfettamente senso:
È piovuto tutti i giorni [della nostra permanenza] e, poiché la pioggia ci costringeva a restare a bordo del pullman, dopo un po' eravamo stufi di non poter scendere.


----------



## WR-addict

Imperfetto:
“Gli antichi egizi *imbalsamavano* i defunti” > routine, azione abituale, tipica, che si ripete per un tempo indefinito.
Passato prossimo:
“Gli egiziani *hanno imbalsamato* i defunti per secoli” > azione limitata ad un arco di tempo definito.

“E’ piovuto” > passato prossimo > azione limitata ad un arco di tempo limitato (permanenza in quel luogo).
*“è piovuto tutti i giorni* (che siamo stati in quel luogo) ed eravamo stufi di rimanere in pullman” è corretto.


----------



## bearded

WR-addict said:


> *“è piovuto tutti i giorni* (che siamo stati in quel luogo) ed eravamo stufi di rimanere in pullman” è corretto.



_È piovuto tutti i giorni e siamo stufi..
Era piovuto tutti giorni ed eravamo stu_fi..
No?
Rispetto all'essere 'stufi' bisogna indicare l'anteriorità della pioggia. . I tempi dei verbi debbono indicarla secondo la famosa 'consecutio'.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> _Era piovuto tutti giorni ed eravamo stu_fi..
> No?
> Prima piove e dopo/in conseguenza ci 'stufiamo': a questo serve la famosa 'consecutio'.


L'arco di tempo narrato è concluso: di quell'arco di tempo racconto che *è piovuto* tutti i giorni;
Poi aggiungo che, di conseguenza, in quel'arco di tempo *eravamo* stufi (concordo che sarebbe più preciso "dopo un po'/ben presto ecc... ci siamo stufati", ma il senso è quello) di stare sempre sul pullman.


----------



## bearded

Mi scuso per la polemica, ma se eravamo stufi è perché aveva piovuto (io preferisco 'avere'), non perché ha piovuto.  Anche 'aveva piovuto' indica che quell'arco di tempo è concluso, e con 'eravamo stufi' mi pare l'unico tempo giusto.


----------



## WR-addict

Manca il contesto. Si tratta di un racconto? Un sms? Un diario? La fonte fa la differenza... le soluzioni sono molteplici:

Pioveva tutti i giorni ed eravamo stufi
Era piovuto tutti i giorni ed eravamo stufi
E’ piovuto tutti i giorni e siamo stufi
E’ piovuto tutti i giorni ed eravamo stufi
Piove e siamo stufi
Piovve tutti i giorni e fummo stufi
Pioveva tutti i giorni e ci stufavamo
Piovve tutti i giorni e ci stufammo


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Mi scuso per la polemica, ma se eravamo stufi è perché aveva piovuto (io preferisco 'avere'), non perché ha piovuto.  Anche 'aveva piovuto' indica che quell'arco di tempo è concluso, e con 'eravamo stufi' mi pare l'unico tempo giusto.


Nessuna polemica, ci mancherebbe. 
Indendevo soltanto che il fatto che ci sia stata pioggia ogni giorno non vincola necessariamente il verbo seguente, nel racconto.
Faccio un esempio più esteso, per spiegare come ho inteso la frase:
L'anno scorso, siamo stati in Scozia l'ultima settimana di agosto; ha/è piovuto tutti i giorni; ad un certo punto, *eravamo* stufi di stare sempre sul pullman per cui abbiamo fatto escursioni a piedi sotto la pioggia, con l'ombrello.​[cross-posted]


----------



## Olaszinhok

WR-addict said:


> Pioveva tutti i giorni ed eravamo stufi
> Era piovuto tutti i giorni ed eravamo stufi
> E’ piovuto tutti i giorni e siamo stufi
> E’ piovuto tutti i giorni ed eravamo stufi
> Piove e siamo stufi
> Piovve tutti i giorni e fummo stufi
> Pioveva tutti i giorni e ci stufavamo
> Piovve tutti i giorni e ci stufammo







bearded said:


> io preferisco 'avere'



Come mai Bearded?  Immagino che sia una questione d'uso?! Come ben sai, ambedue gli ausiliari sono ammessi e, per di più, originariamente i verbi atmosferici richiedevano preferibilmente l'ausiliare essere. La mia non è certo una polemica, ma m'incuriosisce la tua preferenza, visto che sei sempre tanto attento alle buone "vecchie" regole.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> io preferisco 'avere'


@Olaszinhok
Anch'io lo uso regolarmente nel parlare, per abitudine... probabilmente errata, ma consolidata. Al punto che nello scritto dovrei farci particolare attenzione. Non so se è una questione regionale o solo un mio vizio, ma tant'è. (scusate l'off-topic)


----------



## Olaszinhok

Starless74 said:


> probabilmente errata, ma consolidata


Errata non direi, entrambi gli ausiliari sono ammessi e nell'italiano contemporaneo si sta verificando un'estensione dell'uso di avere. Sì, credo che si tratti di una questione d'uso.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Come mai Bearded? …... Come ben sai, ambedue gli ausiliari sono ammessi


Appunto perché entrambi sono ammessi: si può preferire e scegliere .  ''Era piovuto'' mi suona un po' antiquato (toscano?).

Circa le varie opzioni elencate da WR-addict al #10: alcune mi sembrano corrette, altre meno , specie la quarta.  Per me non c'è al riguardo un'assoluta libertà - come se una 'consecutio' non esistesse. E poi, secondo me nessuno direbbe mai ''fummo stufi'', né parlando né tanto meno per iscritto.

Nell'esempio esplicativo ed 'esteso' di Starless (#11) forse i tempi possono anche andare. Peccato che la frase OP non sia ugualmente 'estesa': i due tempi messi uno accanto all'altro 'stridono' (almeno al mio orecchio).

Un caso analogo  c'è in un'altra discussione:
Quello che mi è piaciuto di più
Symposium, nel suo ottimo #2, dimostra di avere un orecchio sensibile alla sequenza dei tempi verbali.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Non capisco come si possa affermare che ‘era piovuto’ suoni arcaico. L’ausiliare ‘essere’ vale tanto per il passato prossimo quanto per il trapassato. Inoltre, mai dire che nessuno userebbe una tale forma: non si può parlare a nome di tutti gli italiani, soprattutto per quanto concerne un tempo come il passato remoto.  Detto tutto ciò che avevo da dire sull’argomento, mi ritiro dalla conversazione


----------



## bearded

Caro Olaszinhok,

_''mi'' suona antiquato _significa che si tratta dell'effetto che fa _a me. 

''secondo me'' nessuno... _significa che questa è la _mia_ opinione. Altri possono legittimamente pensarla in modo diverso: io non pretendo di parlare a nome di tutti gli italiani - ci mancherebbe!
Vorrei spiegare che 'stufo' è un aggettivo già molto colloquiale, e dunque stona accanto a 'fummo' che non lo è affatto (salvo in Toscana). Questo è anche il motivo per cui penso che ''fummo stufi'' non sia davvero diffuso...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bearded, grazie per le precisazioni: ti posso assicurare che il tuo reale pensiero non si evinceva dal tuo primo messaggio. Resta il fatto che per me, il termine ‘arcaico’ è improprio per ‘era piovuto’. Anche chi parla un italiano neo-standard lo potrà avvertire minoritario, formale, letterario, regionale, ma non arcaico. ‘Vengo teco’ è arcaico! Mi sembra che vi sia una chiara differenza fra i due esempi. 
A proposito di arcaismi: il dizionario Gabrielli considera l’ausiliare essere come preferibile con i verbi atmosferici; avere è meno corretto.


----------



## bearded

Ah, pensavo ti fossi 'ritirato dalla conversazione'  



Olaszinhok said:


> per me, il termine ‘arcaico’ è improprio


Veramente io avevo scritto solo che mi suonava ''un po' antiquato'' (e confermo). Probabilmente c'è anche un fattore regionale.
Vediamo ad es. un altro modo e tempo. A te suona bene _se fosse piovuto tutto il giorno i campi sarebbero bagnati_? Io spontaneamente direi 'se avesse piovuto': forse - almeno in questa espressione - io sono troppo ''colloquiale''.
Però anch'io naturalmente dico _È piovuta la manna dal cielo..._


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Ah, pensavo ti fossi 'ritirato dalla conversazione'


Beh, hai ragione, non mollo facilmente l'osso, quando ritengo di avere qualcosa da dire. 



bearded said:


> A te suona bene _se fosse piovuto tutto il giorno i campi sarebbero bagnati_


Sì, certo. Non vorrai linkarmi ciò che afferma il Treccani in rete ; dove si prospetta una differenziazione dell'uso dell'ausiliare essere ed avere a seconda della durata del fenomeno, differenza che in realtà non è praticata in nessuna parte d'Italia. Non sono io ad affermare questo, ma molti linguisti che hanno studiato l'argomento. Anche il Serianni non fa accenno a tale differenza d'uso. Vorrei allegare una discussione molto interessante sull'argomento, ma so che verrebbe cancellata.



bearded said:


> Veramente io avevo scritto solo che mi suonava ''un po' antiquato'' (e confermo


Mi scuso per aver confuso il termine arcaico con antiquato, in effetti non sono uguali, ma anche in questo caso, confermo quanto affermato per arcaico.


----------



## bearded

Io sono comunque in buona compagnia (anche se un po' in minoranza):
Google Ngram Viewer
Si vede che parlo l'"italiano del 1930...😁


----------

